# Songbird (Itunes replacement)



## ericfromcowtown (Jan 5, 2008)

I received an Ipod Nano (my first) for Christmas this year and have been thrilled to be able to listen to the Whitehorse Inn (great show) and watch The Sopranos (secret pleasure) on my 50 minute commute to work.

For my wife's Ipod Shuffle we've been using Itunes, but wanting to keep things separate and being a bit of a geek, I've been trying out Songbird. Although I use Windows, I have had good luck with Firefox and Thunderbird, two other Mozilla platform projects. Songbird is still in pre-release (Beta) mode, but has worked great for me so far, syncing my song and video library to my Ipod without problems. Has anyone else tried Songbird as an Itunes replacement?


----------



## etexas (Jan 5, 2008)

ericfromcowtown said:


> I received an Ipod Nano (my first) for Christmas this year and have been thrilled to be able to listen to the Whitehorse Inn (great show) and watch The Sopranos (secret pleasure) on my 50 minute commute to work.
> 
> For my wife's Ipod Shuffle we've been using Itunes, but wanting to keep things separate and being a bit of a geek, I've been trying out Songbird. Although I use Windows, I have had good luck with Firefox and Thunderbird, two other Mozilla platform projects. Songbird is still in pre-release (Beta) mode, but has worked great for me so far, syncing my song and video library to my Ipod without problems. Has anyone else tried Songbird as an Itunes replacement?


No.....but I am pretty Apple Loyal!


----------

